# Romantic Impregnation/Pregnancy RP (NSFW Female looking)



## redbluepug (Jan 21, 2018)

Males and Dominant/Top type females welcome! I am also actually willing to to do not pregnancy related NSFW rp but would like to at least try and see if anyone is interested in such a fetish. I am NOT looking for a real relationship unless you're talking purely platonic.

Would love to see a Predator/Prey combination. I'm cool with my partner also being knocked up and not just me regardless of their gender. I prefer Semi realism and 1st/2nd person perspective. I am willing and able to write 3rd person however.

It's been a couple years since I've stretched the old writing muscle so I apologize for being rusty. I do have a life outside of this so don't expect constant responses. I was hoping for something that could get intense but is ultimately casual and no pressure on either of us. I get a day off of work on Sundays so that's the day I'm most likely to respond. I'll try to reply once a day if possible. Looking for someone fluent in English and fairly literate but not expecting multiple paragraphs per post.

Willing to experiment with kinks other than Pregnancy related ones. I am however looking for something affectionate, romantic, and loving regardless of the kink no cold, emotionless, cruel, or one sided relationships, may be open to one sided relationship that develops into a true relationship over time. Otherwise I'm open to hear any suggestions/requests.

Stuff I'm into (I may include more later. This is not a must include list but just a little heads up I like these things and if you do too then all the better maybe you'd like to include them into the RP)

Exhibitionism
Military or Police Men/Women
Dilfs/Milfs
Mild Bondage
Toys
Oral

Hard Limits (I will NOT include these into roleplay. Sorry.) - Excessive violence/gore, Vomiting, Parasites, Hyper anything, Under age, 


(Don't worry I don't expect you to go through all these details in here, mostly just the basics. It's just for information should you desire it and since I don't have any artwork yet)
_*Name* - Leisel Harmann
*Species* - Caribou
*Gender/Sex* - Female/Female_
_*Orientation* - Pansexual
*Age* - Early to mid 20ies_
_*Height* - 5'2_
_
(Before Pregnancy)_
_*Weight* - 115lbs
*Bra Size *- 24D
*Body Type* - Petite with above average curves. Has Cloven Hooves where feet would be in a human._

_*Fur Colour* - Slightly Blonder version of the usual Caribou colouration
*Hair Colour/Style* - Platinum Blonde with a wine red fringe/Long shaggy layers with straight cut fringe across forehead
*Eye Colour* - Perry Winkle Blue
*Skin Colour* -A less intense salmon pink, (Hoof and Antler colour a dark brown despite nose, ears, and other skin exposed pink. Nose is a much darker almost brownish pink than the rest of body.)
*Other* - Has rose gold piercings that include a lip ring with captive bead, and one set of small hoop earings plus an extra on left ear.

*Personality* - Submissive, Friendly, Timid/anxious at times, eager to please_

PMs and Posts welcome


----------



## FurryFriend69 (Jan 23, 2018)

I would like to give this a shot if you are up to it.  This would be my first time doing an RP but if you would be willing to discuss more about it I would like to try it out with you.  I am into the pregnancy bit.


----------



## Elamental4 (Jan 25, 2018)

I have actually been looking for something like this recently. I am new to this site but not rp so I don't know how to send a pm yet, so if you could send me one we can discuss details if you're interested.


----------



## PaulyBear (Feb 8, 2018)

Have you found a good partner yet?  PM me if you'd like to explore some Polar fun.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 4, 2018)

What you're asking for is right in my alley of favorite kinks. I like impregnation and pregnancy scenes as well as predator/prey relations. My sona is a wolf, so he could hunt some caribou and catch Leisel~


----------



## Rare Walker (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi there. You still looking for partners?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 24, 2018)

Still lookin??


----------

